# Petsmart visit FAIL



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

SO today I was taking my dogs 2 1/2 yr old blaze red nose and Nala 14week old puppy to get a bath nails trim and ear cleaning. As soon as I walk inte door with my boy on a leash walking and the puppy in my arms 2 lady's at the front door look at me and whisper, OMG he has 2 of them! As I continue to the grooming section I'm thinking god this place is terrible. After checking in the puppy and having blaze rejected because I didn't have proof of his rabies with me we walk out the door. A lady with 2 little fur balls is walking up blaze looks at them and starts galloping in place whining I'm guessing out of excitement since he hasn't seen to many dogs lately. A woman with a 7-8 yr old daughter grabs her and hides around the corner peeking telling her it's ok nothings going to happen to you?????? My dog is on a leash and not even bein aggressive with his tail smacking everything around. Then the lady with the 2 small fur balls look at me like I'm the devil with a dinosaur and says I need to get over past u can u please hold on to that thing and let me by. I finally get him to relax and everyone is just staring like we just murdered someone I mean I know he should probably be a little more quiet but if he was a lab or boxer or anything else they would have been saying something probably like aww look he just wants to play !!! So cutee I HATE PETSMART!!! Just venting sorry.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Its usually not a good idea taking them to crowded places like that.. yes it is bs that people act like that but just because his tail is wagging doesnt mean he just wanted to play with the other dogs... i would probly stay away from places like that


----------



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

Does it make me a bad owner that he doesn't just sit and ignore them.? I was kinda embarrased. I love my dogs and he's a great dog at home and when I walk him. Only with dogs does he ever get like that but he's great with my puppy and other mutt. I just kinda felt like I failed at representing him there.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

If you do obedience work them maybe it would help but i would never take one of my dogs in somewhere like that.. too many things could go wrong and whether it be your fault or not because you had the "pitbull" it would be your fault.. just be cautious and never leave them unsupervised together .. you never know what could happen


----------



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've left him and the mutt together for over 4 years everyday.Never anything there both fixed but she humps him all the time as he just submits and lays Down lol.But I will not be going back there I have a bandfield plan for the puppy and after the first year I won't be taking her anymore either just didn't really have a choice money wise it's helps. Thank you for the advice though with everything I appreciate it. I just don't want my dog to be looked at like hea evil when he's the furthest thing from it you know.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm A fun guy. On the seldom occasion I go to them stores,I do not bring my dog, why? 
I walk around, and when folks with them rats come near me I back up and do what they've done to you.When they engage me, that's when I drop the bomb.
I tell them how many times I've been bitten in my 50 odd years by small dogs, and it's been alot.
I then tell them, they ALWAYS ask, do I have A dog?i tell them yes, for 30 whatever years I've owned alot of pit bulls and I've never been bitten.
I close with, " so please, keep your dog over there, because if it bites MEi will demand it be put down".
Yes, this is what I do and how I have reversed the tables.


----------



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

william williamson said:


> I'm A fun guy. On the seldom occasion I go to them stores,I do not bring my dog, why?
> I walk around, and when folks with them rats come near me I back up and do what they've done to you.When they engage me, that's when I drop the bomb.
> I tell them how many times I've been bitten in my 50 odd years by small dogs, and it's been alot.
> I then tell them, they ALWAYS ask, do I have A dog?i tell them yes, for 30 whatever years I've owned alot of pit bulls and I've never been bitten.
> ...


That's too funny. If I said that where I live to all these rich folk that think there above everyone they would probably die right in the store lol


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

I go on low volume business hours. When I plan on getting my dogs groomed or seeing the vet. All my appointments are either during the early mornings or in the late evenings. I also have gone enough I know what does have training days and what days don't. I keep a training schedule also so I know what times and when they are holding classes so I can attempt to avoid it. I've never had the 'OMG PIT BULL RUN!' reaction. Actually all the cashiers and the manager LOVES my dogs.

I plan on doing obedience classes with Jud in petsmart. So getting him use to the setting and people is pretty important.


Oh when I have someone arguing with me about my dogs I usually tell them that the dogs are the last thing they need to worry about biting them. Usually gets them away. If they are dumb enough to ask why; I just tell them I bite too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would encourage you to find a better trainer LovingPit. Petsmart "dog trainers" are idiots.

My dogs are obedience trained and I still don't take them to petsmart due to the amount of rejects I have seen their and their employees are usually idiots.

I know of ONE petsmart employee who knows her shit lol. Thats because shes one of us.

I do take my dogs to my Tractor Supply. They love my dogs and we have no issues at the feed store.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea Petsmart is a rare trip...we still go occasionally but since alexa was turned away because she looked like a pit bull...and all i wanted was her nails grinded....ohwell.....i get tired of little dogs on retractable leashes....ugh


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I prefer Petco. The one out here has really nice people. No matter what your dog is they seem to like them. I took Jaws in to return his head collar since his big head grew out of a medium. He will be 4 months in 2 days and already tips the scale at 40lbs. The assistant manager was nice he helped me the last time. He was like "oh he is a pit mix, what else is he mixed with?" I just told him I don't know what Jaws is. So him and a trainer played guess the breeds of dog. The guy then sat on the floor with jaws and fitted all kinds of no pull harnesses on him for me. Jaws ended up with the gentle leader harness in a size large. It's a tiny bit too big but in a week it should fit. The trainer there was really nice as well. She was telling me about all the classes and how I should come in to see and Jaws could get some social time when they have their puppy play time. I won't take there classes though, they want $120 for 6 sessions. Besides the fact that I can train my own pup. 

One of the other associates also told me he had a pit bull of his own, and helped me find durable toys for Jaws. So I guess it just depends on what store you go to really. I mean Jaws only got one funny look from a man and his 3 kids but other then that nothing else. He also got to meet with the adoptable greyhounds. I wouldn't recommend going on the weekends though. That's when those stores usually have the adoption days, and dog events like the training classes. 

Local feed stores are good places to go. They are usually laid back and the two in my town love Jaws and love to feed him treats. He also seems to be more well mannered in the feed stores since they have a more calming environment.


----------



## tmack92 (May 22, 2012)

My 2 cents... When I first rescued my Pit, I felt wierd around people and what they thought, and when asked what kind of dog he was, I would say Retriever Mix.... After about a week of denying the fact that I  had a Pit and worrying what people thought and who was offended, I decided this is childish and enough is enough...

My rescued Pit, Zane is a awesome dog... Very well behaved, great with my 8 year old daughter, after having him for only 1.5 months I can say I trust him 100%... He's gentle with other dogs and has been changing people views on Pits since day one... I haven't said retriever mix since week 1, and when asked now, I proudly say, he's a American Pitbull..

We started obiedience classes last tuesday, one lady with her little yapper thing was scared for her life and her dogs life becuase my dog was in the class, he was by far the most well behaved dog in the class also, The instructor offered her a full refund if she was that scared for her life.."Awesome instructor" It was really funny, the women must have felt like a Moron, while her dog never stopped barking or trying to attack other dogs...

So with that said I don't give a flying F$%#$ what people think, I will take my dog wherever I dam well please and if people have a problem they can be the ones to leave!!!

I will change peoples views on Pits one at a time!!!


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

@American_Pit - I would, but I am not a n00b trainer either. Also a trainer is only as good as the person they are teaching how to handle their dogs. A Trainer isn't training the dog, they are training the people on how to train their dogs. Its just a dabble experience for me. Jud already meets the criteria to actually start in intermediate classes. Snow could be Advanced. I trained Snow all by my self. Just books and research.


----------



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ya I only went because I felt lazy with giving them a bath other the. That I dot really. But it wasn't employees only customers that were acting like idiots.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

PetSmart, PetCo, etc associates and management, including "dog trainers" and "dog feed reps" are not trained to understand much of anything.. They are trained to sell and continue producing profits.. With the "trainers", the training program is old and paid for years ago thus virtually all cost you as the customer pay for training is virtually straight pocket for the company with a small % to the employee if quota is met.

These type of places are okay if you have a puppy and use them as part of your socializing technique, however once about a year on i'd avoid period. Don't take them to be groomed, trained or just walk around beyond that. Their grooming departments are also a joke.

These "specialized" departments of these type stores are just associates that have a few weeks or so of training, the grooming area more so than the training area however most of the trainer associates are trained to sell first and foremost.. The more they sell classes, the more money the company and them get. 

You have a few every now and then that know what they are talking about however very few and far in between. Most know what the company tells them to know and look no further as they are working jobs not careers.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Deleted by author


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> PetSmart, PetCo, etc associates and management, including "dog trainers" and "dog feed reps" are not trained to understand much of anything.. They are trained to sell and continue producing profits.. With the "trainers", the training program is old and paid for years ago thus virtually all cost you as the customer pay for training is virtually straight pocket for the company with a small % to the employee if quota is met.
> 
> These type of places are okay if you have a puppy and use them as part of your socializing technique, however once about a year on i'd avoid period. Don't take them to be groomed, trained or just walk around beyond that. Their grooming departments are also a joke.
> 
> ...


Socialization IS one of the reason I am placing Jud through these classes. I plan on trying to complete with him in WP. And he needs to get use to being around other dogs and people. Not seeing and playing with them, the noises and distractions they make. Am I wrong for doing this? Otherwise I train my dogs myself.


----------



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)

Tractor Supply and feed stores do rock because they are laid back.

There are definitely two schools of thought on pitbulls in public places...and I tend to agree tmack, as my dog has been socialized to people and various dogs, including the uncivilized toy breeds.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I go to Unleashed with my boy a lot, its owned by petco I think, but only during the week and never if I see a ton of dogs in there, I go to the bath's they have its like $7 and I can do it myself in leave the towels and wet and mess behind. Mel is good in the tubs. He is good when we see other dogs in there as well. If I don't catch him in time when we are walking he might try and act a fool, I just concentrate on reading his signals and I know when is is about to go off and make sure he knows he can not. In the store I think he knows to be on his best behavior and not act a fool, but I still don't risk it if I see more than 1 or 2 pups inside. 

As far as you being a bad owner if your dog does that, no I do not think that at all as long as your collar fits and he can't slip off. Especially while you are looking for help training. I like trainers that come to my house and my neighborhood so my boy is in his element and didn't have the honeymoon period of being a good boy since he was out of his element. 

have you thought about getting a dremel and working with your pups so they are not afraid of it and then you don't have to worry about bringing them anywhere. I got one with a bunch of tools for $30 I think? Saves money and time in the log run. I used the buffer the first few times to get my boy used to the noise and the vibrations on his nails, then switched to the smoothest sandpaper or grinder.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> If you do obedience work them maybe it would help but i would never take one of my dogs in somewhere like that.. too many things could go wrong and whether it be your fault or not because you had the "pitbull" it would be your fault.. just be cautious and never leave them unsupervised together .. you never know what could happen


exactly this^^ .. My dog just chills and listens to command when other dogs are present but it took a lot of training to accomplish that task and I still a void high dog traffic areas with him for his own protection as you never know when another dog might want to pick a fight and it will always be the pitbulls fault in the eyes on a non pit owner.. xD Also not to mention what parasites and diseases your dog may come in contact where all those dogs have traveled and some even defecate.. lol. I have seen that first hand in a PetCo.. Not to mention the further danger of some employee trying to stuff your dogs face with a corn based doggy treat.


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

I once had a petsmart doofus call my very obvious mixed breed puppy was a very cute "Staffordshire terrier". SHe said that was a better word to use so we wouldn't get kicked out.

I told her that I didn't know what he was, except cute...and I was just there to spend my gift card. Max needed a bowl.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

RealRasta said:


> exactly this^^ .. My dog just chills and listens to command when other dogs are present but it took a lot of training to accomplish that task and I still a void high dog traffic areas with him for his own protection as you never know when another dog might want to pick a fight and it will always be the pitbulls fault in the eyes on a non pit owner.. xD Also not to mention what parasites and diseases your dog may come in contact where all those dogs have traveled and some even defecate.. lol. I have seen that first hand in a PetCo.. Not to mention the further danger of some employee trying to stuff your dogs face with a corn based doggy treat.


:roll: One or two corn based dog treats isn't gonna hurt your dog. Its when you give it to them every day; day in and day out. My dog treats are grain free. And the treats at petsmart here are jerky like... donno why.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

I take my dog to PetSmart (don't buy much there don't particularly like their products), Pet Co, Pet Supplies Plus and a handful of small local stores.

We go at low volume times to practice ignoring other dogs because Veronica is reactive. I go when there is the possibility we could see a handful of dogs, but few enough that you have your space and can make sure no one sneaks up on you.

I've never in 6 years had a bad experience with staff or customers as far as their indicating that they are prejudiced or don't want her there. I think part of it may be that she has a very sweet face and allot of people think she is a puppy. 

I don't let her approach anyone unless they invite her; but she gets ALLOT of invites. What suprises me is how many people try to push their small dogs on her. I always have treats on me and I have Veronica focus on me and ignore the other dog and I inevitably get a version of:

My dog is friendly!

Me: Veronica isn't good with dogs.

Really, she looks friendly.

Me: Yes, we've worked hard at it. She isn't.

Are you sure? She looks it.

Me: No I'm a complete moron and I don't know my own dog. C'mon over!!! (J/K)

Actually I just explain to them what her reactive behavior looks like; and most people seem to "get it"...then I usually get a story about some other breed of dog that was reactive or DA.

Also for the OP; I think if it is clear that you are working on your dog's behavior and are not OK with it if it is less than stellar; people for some reason are allot more relaxed and supportive. There have been times over the years when Veronica has not exactly "done me proud"; but people see the treat bag and the clicker and I would get something like "keep trying, she'll get it eventually, dogs are exasperating, dogs are dogs, blah blah blah..."


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

LovingPit said:


> :roll: One or two corn based dog treats isn't gonna hurt your dog. Its when you give it to them every day; day in and day out. My dog treats are grain free. And the treats at petsmart here are jerky like... donno why.


I totally agree with that, but it does not do any good either.. Just give your dog a few kernels of boiled or uncooked corn an you will see them completely intact in your dogs poop the next day.

The jerky treats I am down with but I still don't want a stranger with a overly excited voice doing baby talk and amping up my dog while teaching him that behavior warrants a treat. lol


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

RealRasta said:


> I totally agree with that, but it does not do any good either.. Just give your dog a few kernels of boiled or uncooked corn an you will see them completely intact in your dogs poop the next day.
> 
> The jerky treats I am down with but I still don't want a stranger with a overly excited voice doing baby talk and amping up my dog while teaching him that behavior warrants a treat. lol


I have fed my dogs different types of Veggies and even corn has been digested just fine with my dogs. I am a firm believer that how veggies are digested are on a dog to dog basis. Some can digest corn, others can't.

As for the employee and treat thing. They always ask me and I tell them that they have to make the dog either sit or lay down before giving the treat. They know me pretty well there, i've been going for (thinks). . . almost 3 years now. I have never had issues.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't mind takin Odin, my area always tends to have more "pit bulls" in there than any other kind of dog. No biggie, plus he stands next to me quietly and behaves. People can think what they want but keep it to urself my dog is fine. I don't go often though, prices for toys online are cheaper. The feed store I like has too narrow of isles, he'd be a pain and in the way.

On the veggie subject, I feed Odin carrots for treats cuz he can have as many as he wants and they wont make him gain weight just like green beans. But I can tell u because I've had to clean it up, they come out looking the same as they go in lol!


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

LovingPit said:


> I have fed my dogs different types of Veggies and even corn has been digested just fine with my dogs. I am a firm believer that how veggies are digested are on a dog to dog basis. Some can digest corn, others can't.
> 
> As for the employee and treat thing. They always ask me and I tell them that they have to make the dog either sit or lay down before giving the treat. They know me pretty well there, i've been going for (thinks). . . almost 3 years now. I have never had issues.


As a whole grain, corn is not easily digestible. Unless the kernel is first refined into a meal or a flour (and then cooked), corn can be very difficult for a dog to digest.

As a matter of fact, corn (and other grains) are only digestible to the extent to which they're processed.

But if you say your dog digest corn.. Then so be it.. But I assure you most will find it not to be so. upruns:


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> I don't shop at PetSmart and never will because many PetSmart stores don't allow APBTs in there stores. Some of my friends who have APBTs have gone to PetSmart and were asked to leave because they had a pit bull. *PetSmart Hotels do not allow pit bulls, they have a restriction against them.*


Not true. The only time a Pit Bull would be barred from a store is if your area has BSL, which over rides PetSmarts rules, so if your dog is banned by your city, they can't let them in either. They aren't above the law. It also effects grooming in areas where pit bull type dogs have to be muzzled, since we are only allowed to muzzle a dog for 20 minutes TOTAL.
I run a Hotel and we most certainly DO allow Pit Bulls, we are one of the few boarding facilities in our area who do. We do not allow them into Day Camp, though I fail to see how anyone with even a rudimentary knowledge of the breeds history would think THAT was a bad thing.
Yes, in a public place, you WILL get stupid people who react, especially if your dog is being an asshat, or living up to the stereotype. Can't really stop people from coming in the door just because they are dumb or might react negatively to your dog.
KM is right on the fact that most people who work there do so because they LOVE pets/dogs..... they may not necessarily know as much about a particular breed or even much beyond the basic training PetSmart provides.... though I know KM worked there and saw the endless parade of the public whose ignorance is astounding.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I wouldn't blame your experience on PetSmart... to be honest, if your dog was running in place and I had my dog(s), I would also ask you to scoot out of the way so I could pass, or I would find a different route. I would blame the experience on the way your dog was acting, and also by the way the customers were perceiving your dogs. PetSmart can't choose their customers, you know. Not really. It is also their policy (as it is at most groomers, boarders, etc) to require a current rabies vaccine on a dog they will be handling. Think: If your dog bites them, and he's not up to date, that's a 10 day quarantine at a vet or shelter that you have to pay for, instead of a 10 day home quarantine. Plus citations for not keeping your dog up to date on the vaccine. 

Anyway.. I hope you stick around a learn a thing or two about training, socializing, and APBTs in general.

I take my gal on "doggie trips" all the time, and we visit the Pet Supplies Plus, PetSmart, Tractor Supply, and Lowes all in one trip. Never have had a negative experience or negative word said.. not yet, anyway. but then again, my gal didn't get to go out to those places until she was trained enough to focus on me.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

RealRasta said:


> I totally agree with that, but it does not do any good either.. Just give your dog a few kernels of boiled or uncooked corn an you will see them completely intact in your dogs poop the next day.
> 
> The jerky treats I am down with but I still don't want a stranger with a overly excited voice doing baby talk and amping up my dog while teaching him that behavior warrants a treat. lol


I'm omnivorous, and I'm pretty sure that when I eat corn, the corn kernels come out of the same way they went in... 

If your dog is not allergic, a little bit of corn won't hurt. Ground corn is much more digestible, BTW, than kernels, because that tough casing has been ground into bits, and it releases the starches.

Indie loves eating corn on the cob,too.

We've been getting some nice practice in on the sitting while getting petted or talked to at Love on a Leash, when I take 'em into the facility w/ the juvies. I have her sit, and tell her stay, then have the kid try to shake hands with me, or pet her. If she gets up, I say AH AH, until both she AND the kid get it. LOL The kids are like "It sounds like you're training US, too!" heh heh heh...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My dogs highlight in life are corn based treats from the feed store. They even get 2 or 3 due to them being regulars, so well behaved and favorites of the long known cashiers that have seen them since puppies. 

My treats are not nearly as appreciated as when they get them from friends  

Dogs are scavengers, they should be able to handle a variety of foods, and lower quality items shouldn't affect a dog with a healthy digestive system. Of course you have some bottom of the barrel items that nothing can stomach.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I work at a Banfield in a petsmart. Pit bulls are the best to work with. I've set catheters by myself with no one restraining and getting blood work going.while a lot, probably 75% of smaller breeds require a muzzle and are such a pain to work with...


----------



## Samael (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow that's never happened at my petsmart, customers and employees alike try to swarm my dogs they love them. Even a woman who told me she was attacked by a Rottweiler came up to pet mine and thanked me because it was "good therapy" for her. Everyone in the store points at my pit saying hes such a good looking dog. Everywhere I go ppl yell out to me about how beautiful they are. Sure ppl sometimes cross the street when I'm walking by but I kinda like it.. More space for me on the sidewalk lol

And I live in Cincinnati it's a very conservative city the ban on pit bulls was just lifted back in February I think. Sure I can't get an apt to save my life but that's all the law really did anyways lol the city was full of them even cops had some haha I didn't even know pits were illegal here until one cop I was chatting with while he was petting my dog told me lol


----------

